# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lovebirds: τα υπέρ και τα κατά............

## Oneiropagida

Έχοντας αποκτήσει πριν 2 μήνες περίπου το δικό μου lovebird και διαβάζοντας αρκετά για αυτά τα υπέροχα πλασματάκια (η αλήθεια είναι πως ακόμα διαβάζω…) είπα να γράψω τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα (που τουλάχιστον εγώ εντόπισα) για να μπορεί κάποιος να αποφασίσει αν θα επιλέξει να πάρει lovebird ως κατοικίδιο ή όχι……

Πλεονεκτήματα
· Έχουν μικρό μέγεθος
· Διατίθενται σε μεγάλη ποικιλία χρωμάτων
· Κρύβουν μια μεγάλη προσωπικότητα σε ένα μικρό μέγεθος
· Ήσυχα σε σύγκριση με άλλους παπαγάλους
· Η τιμή τους είναι σχετικά χαμηλή
· Ένα εξημερωμένο lovebird μπορεί να είναι ένα στοργικό και διαδραστικό κατοικίδιο.

Μειονεκτήματα
· Δραστήρια πουλιά που απαιτούν έναν αρκετά μεγάλο ζωτικό χώρο
· Χρειάζεται να έχει ποικιλία η διατροφή τους, να συμπεριλαμβάνει φρούτα και λαχανικά για τη βέλτιστη υγεία τους και όχι μόνο σπόρους 
· Μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσετε δυσκολία κατά την εξημέρωση 
· Έχουν μανία με το μασούλημα και έτσι μπορεί να καταστρέψουν ξύλινα και χάρτινα αντικείμενα αν τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία


Καλό είναι να μην επηρεαζόμαστε από τις ιστορίες που ακούμε γύρο μας για φτερωτά κατοικίδια που κάνουν απίθανα πράγματα. Άλλωστε ο καθένας πιστεύει ότι το δικό του κατοικίδιο είναι μοναδικό και το ομορφότερο!!!!

Δεν ξεχνάμε ότι κάθε πουλί έχει τον δικό του χαρακτήρα…

Σκοπός μας πρέπει να είναι να τους προσφέρουμε τις καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης, να μάθουμε να συμβιώνουμε με αυτά και να βρούμε τον τρόπο να τους βγάλουμε τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λιγάκι……

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστούμε Φανή που μάζεψες τις πληροφορίες αυτές σε ένα ποστ!

Χωρίς να έχω αποκτήσει ποτέ τη συγκεκριμένη ράτσα, αυτό που έχω καταλάβει 2 χρόνια εδώ στο φόρουμ, από μέλη που έχουν είναι ότι γενικά είναι "δύσκολα" πουλάκια, που δε θέλουν πολλά πολλά! Ακόμα κ περιπτώσεις με ταισμένο στο χέρι πουλάκι που ενώ είχε όλη την απαραίτητη φροντίδα κ προσοχή κάποια στιγμή αγρίεψε..
Παρ'όλο που οι χρωματισμοί τους με ενθουσιάζουν, ο θόρυβος που κάνουν σε συνδυασμό με την υπερκινητικότητά τους κ τον σχετικά περίεργο χαρακτήρα δύσκολα θα με οδηγούσε στο να επιλέξω ένα lovebird για κατοικίδιο! Αλλά χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω να κάνουν ζαβολιές σε άλλους... χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι δύσκολα πουλάκια απλά πιο ανεξάρτητα σε σχέση π.χ. με τα κοκατίλ...

Είναι αλήθεια ότι μια μέρα μπορεί να ξυπνήσουν στραβά και να φαίνονται πιο νευρικά. Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι και θέμα χειρισμού... Στις σκανταλιές βέβαια είναι πρώτα!!!  :Fighting0029: 
(αν δεις τι κάνει ο δικός μου θα καταλάβεις..... σήμερα με μάλωνε επειδή του πήρα το παιχνίδι και είχε γαντζωθεί πάνω του για να μην με αφήσει να το πάρω....χαχαχαχα.... :Jumping0046: !!!!!!!!)

Όσο για το τι πουλάκι θα επέλεγε κάποιος, φυσικά έχει να κάνει και με την ιδιοσυγκρασία του (π.χ. κάποιοι μπορεί να θέλουν ζωάκια που να είναι πιο χαδιάρικα, ενώ άλλοι πιο ανεξάρτητα. Το ίδιο δεν γίνεται και με αυτούς που προτιμούν γάτα ή σκύλο...?)

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανβεμορφα πουλακια πραγματικα μ αρεσουν παρα πολυ!! Αν εμενα μονη μου σιγουρα θα παιρνα ενα ζευγαρακι, αλλα δυστυχως κανουν πολυ θορυβο μια σταλια πουλακια!!Που θα μου παει...θα τους πεισω... Αλλα ειναι κουκλακια κ πολυ ζαβολιαρικα..

----------


## vas

απο καθαρά προσωπική και υποκειμενική πείρα πιστεύω οτι ολα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα,τόσο του πουλιού οσο και του ιδιοκτήτη.. 
Τα κοκατίλ ας πούμε σαν είδος είναι πιο χαδιάρικα,πιο ήσυχα,πιο "αγκαλίτσες"
ενω τα love ειναι ανεξαρτητα , κανουν απιστευτα πραγματα για να σου τραβηξουν την προσοχη,μεγάλοι τσαμπουκάδες και το παιχνιδι, άνοιγμα της ουράς και τα χρωματα των λοβ δε συγκρινονται με κανενα κοκατιλ!
(*έ**χω κοκατιλ και μου λειπουν τα lovebirdικα ακροβατικά και χρώματα-το δηλώνω*) αν και απο χαδια δεν έχω παράπονο!!

----------


## olga

πολύ ομορφα αυτά τα πουλάκια!

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα υπεροχο το αρθρο σου, Φανη σε ευχαριστουμε!!

 Εμενα τα δικα μου τα lovebirds ειναι τσαμπουκαδες και ανεξαρτητα, οταν δεν θελουν χαδια δεν θελουν χαδια! και τρωνε ενα στραβωμα  αμα επιμενω αλλο πραγμα. και τα λατρευω γενικα!! αλλα τα λατρευω πιο πολυ για ακριβως αυτους τους λογους.    ::

----------


## daras

νομιζω σε πολυ λιγα ειδη παπαγαλων μπορεις να δεις την σπιρταδα και την οξυδερκεια που ακτινοβολει το βλεμμα ενος lovebird. 
σε πουλουν και σε αγοραζουν μια σταλια τσιροπουλια...

----------


## svevo30

Πολύ ωραίο το άρθρο σου Φανή, μπράβο σου... Κι έμενα μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά τα πουλιά, τα χρώματά τους, η ζωντάνια τους, το σπινθιροβόλο βλέμμα τους. Έχει ένας έξω απο το μαγαζί του, στο πεζοδρόμιο και περνώντας το χαζεύω για λίγα λεπτάκια. Όταν με βλέπει απέναντι απο το κλουβί να το κοιτάζω, με κοιτάζει κι αυτό γεμάτο περιέργεια και απορία για λίγο και μετά αρχίζει να τσιρίζει και να κάνει ακροβατικά σε όλο το μήκος και πλάτος του κλουβιού. Αυτό όμως που με τραβάει περισσότερο σ'αυτό το ειδος, είναι  ότι έχουν χαρακτήρα που παρουσιάζει ομοιότητες με εκείνο των μεγαλόσωμων παπαγάλων! Ψήνομαι να αποκτήσω σύντομα λοβμπερντάκι, θα κοιτάξω βέβαια μήπως βρω να πάρω μικρό κι ακόμη καλύτερα ταϊσμένο στο χέρι!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Απλα υπεροχο το αρθρο σου, Φανη σε ευχαριστουμε!!
> 
>  Εμενα τα δικα μου τα lovebirds ειναι τσαμπουκαδες και ανεξαρτητα, οταν δεν θελουν χαδια δεν θελουν χαδια! και τρωνε ενα στραβωμα  αμα επιμενω αλλο πραγμα. και τα λατρευω γενικα!! αλλα τα λατρευω πιο πολυ για ακριβως αυτους τους λογους.


Θα συμφωνήσω Δημήτρη!!! Αυτό το όποτε θέλω και αν θέλω θα κάτσω για χάδια αλλά ταυτόχρονα και η αγάπη που θα σου δείξουν είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

Για μένα είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός να μπορέσεις να συμβιώσεις με ένα τέτοιο πλασματάκι που έχει τα δικά του θέλω και δεν διστάζει να τα κάνει γνωστά με κάθε τρόπο!!!!  :Fighting0074:

----------

